# Moving Furnace to end of basement



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Moving furnance is a big job if I have to imagine.... don't know if people really do that?.... consider rerouting the heat supply/return pipes, gas pipes,water drainage..etc..... and the big heavy machine.... it is like peform heart changing operation to human... even it success, may have side effect...


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ahhh...but you've seen my retaining wall and deck pics in the showcase! All done by hand(adding more pics too!). My plan is already to re-run ALL the water with PEX. I've worked with Gas too as I installed a gas heater in the garage which I ran gas line to.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

There is alot to take into concideration. Air flow or the loss of, moving of the A/C lines (must be EPA certified to do that) electric and gas, Vent pipe and intake (if aplicable) must be exstended/moved) and yet must stay within factory guideline for proper flow of dangerous flue gasses...........A Hvac guy went to school a long time to to learn that the furnace had to go were it is now...........the same amount of education will be needed to tell you if it can be moved, and NO ONE on the internet can do that..........it must be seen with the trained eye.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

harleyrider said:


> A Hvac guy went to school a long time to to learn that the furnace had to go were it is now...........the same amount of education will be needed to tell you if it can be moved, and NO ONE on the internet can do that..........it must be seen with the trained eye.


"It must be seen with the money hungry eye" I think is what you are saying. :laughing: 

I do understand that people go to school for these sorts of things but internet is a powerful tool. I have done all my own gas, elec, hvac, plumbing, carpentry. I quess I was just wondering if someone on here to tell me, before I spend the research time, if extending the HVAC trucks would had adverse affects on the furnace itself(havent done failure analysis on the motor yet but I would assume it would make it work harder). I've already done airflow FEA using Ansys and it will only loose 2 degrees F at the end vent with the added length in ductwork. I will do some research and let everyone know what i find. NOTE: Furnace was only placed where it currenlty is to accomodate the exhaust pipe inside the upstairs wall to travel to the roof.


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd be more concerned with safely routing the flue gases, gas line and electrical than airflow efficiency to tell you the truth, but it can all be done if you are capable. be safe and get a 2nd opinion if you are unsure.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved a unit for a homeowner once.Moved it 5 ft back against the wall so he could finish the basment and have more room. The main issue is the chminy location and distance from furnace. the way the duct is designed is the other issue. my unit simply added 5 ft of the same size that was allready their 20x8.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> "It must be seen with the money hungry eye" I think is what you are saying. :laughing:
> 
> I do understand that people go to school for these sorts of things but internet is a powerful tool. I have done all my own gas, elec, hvac, plumbing, carpentry. I quess I was just wondering if someone on here to tell me, before I spend the research time, if extending the HVAC trucks would had adverse affects on the furnace itself(havent done failure analysis on the motor yet but I would assume it would make it work harder). I've already done airflow FEA using Ansys and it will only loose 2 degrees F at the end vent with the added length in ductwork. I will do some research and let everyone know what i find. NOTE: Furnace was only placed where it currenlty is to accomodate the exhaust pipe inside the upstairs wall to travel to the roof.


Whatever man........do it as YOU THINK is right.........I pray that your wife and children are spared from your foolishness.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

harleyrider said:


> Whatever moron........do it as YOU THINK is right.........I pray that your wife and children are spared from your foolishness.


Thanks!


----------



## skyandflying (Jan 7, 2010)

*moving furnace in the basement*



tigerbalm2424 said:


> My basement is unfinished and the furnace is placed towards the center of the basement which, if finished as designed, would make my laundry room the largest room in the basement behind the living room. The room would be 11X16 and would only consist of furnace, water heater, washer and dryer and basin. Will I get any adverse affects of moving the furnace all the way to the end of the basement in the center? Making the laundry only 8X11 or so. All the space that is needed in my opinion.


I have the same problem with my basement furnace too. I want move it several feet toward the stairs. I an wondering how is your furnace moving goes? Did you move the furnace anyway? 

Thanks a lot for your input.


----------

